# Linksys 2500, Comcast Blast & slow wireless



## jbebeau (Mar 10, 2014)

Hi all ~ After much google searching and trying for hours, I am unable to solve a speed bottleneck on my home network.

Basics - Comcast Cable Blast service (up to 50mbs); Moto SB 6141, Linksys e2500 Router, Win 7 HP desktop and multiple wireless devices in house (DirecTv, Wii with Netflix, Apple iStuff x5, and desktop). All devices connect to internet and no "routine problems."

However, with the router, no device can get a download faster than 20mbs (speedtest.net testing on desktop, iPads, and iPhones)

If I eliminate wireless to desktop, and run ethernet cable from router to desktop for LAN, I get 35mbs (i have to manually disable wireless on desktop to just have LAN).

As noted above, I have Googled and tweeked many settings to no avail. Firmware is up to date on router. 

In advance, thanks for the help!
Jim

Here is ipconfig, and I attached a screen shot of Xirrus:

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\The Bebeaus>ipconf /all
'ipconf' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Users\The Bebeaus>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : TheBebeaus-HP
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : hsd1.va.comcast.net.

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : hsd1.va.comcast.net.
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Dual Stream 802.11n Wireless LAN Card
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 68-A3-C4-9F-49-0A
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.100(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, March 09, 2014 8:08:09 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Monday, March 10, 2014 9:49:55 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 75.75.75.75
75.75.76.76
192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.hsd1.va.comcast.net.:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : hsd1.va.comcast.net.
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter 6TO4 Adapter:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 12:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:5ef5:79fb:24b2:142c:3f57:fe9b(Pref
erred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::24b2:142c:3f57:fe9b%12(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

C:\Users\The Bebeaus>^A


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Welcome to TSF!

Please go to speedtest.net and run a broadband test and post a screen shot of the results.


----------



## jbebeau (Mar 10, 2014)

Thanks for the Welcome... Screenshot attached... This is through the wifi, not cat5 cable...


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

That speedtest looks like normal Comcast broadband rates. I would suggest calling Comcast and ask them why you don't appear to have the blast package.


----------



## jbebeau (Mar 10, 2014)

I do have 34mbs when I directly connect (wired) to the router, but when I wirelessly connect to the router, it caps out at the 20mbs on every wireless device. Thus I believe Comcast has me at the Blast level, but that the router has some settings wrong...


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

34mbps isn't 50mbps.

If you logon to the router and go to the wifi section what are the data rates set to?


----------



## jbebeau (Mar 10, 2014)

Agree with the 34 is not 50, but i would be happy otherwise. Now, I am showing my ignorance because I can't find advanced settings under wireless, so I can't answer your question. I methodically went through each and every menu screen on the router - no setting for data rates... Sorry, can you help?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

http://content.abt.com/documents/38334/Eseries_Routers_Manual.pdf

pages 23 and 24 under the E2500 section/ how to get the most out of your dual band router


----------



## jbebeau (Mar 10, 2014)

Thanks for the link... Didn't really help me stop the bottleneck on my router. I reconnected by LAN today, still getting high 30s on wired, max of 20 on wireless. Not one option I have changed seems to make a difference. In fact, I had to hard reset the router this week with all the suggestions I followed because it began to require a restart daily to allow any device to connect. An IT guy at work said it is just time to buy a $200 router, not at $70 router. Really? This one is not even a year old, and the stats (802.11n dual) appear to be the same across brands... So, the recommendation is an Asus RT-66U (either N or the new AC, $50 price swing) or the Netgear AC1900. 

However, looking on Amazon and BB reviews, there are a number of complaints about their connectivity (overwhelmingly positive support, but enough 1 stars to cause pause)

I wish plug and play worked for everything flawlessly...


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

"I had to hard reset the router this week with all the suggestions I followed "

What were these other suggestions?
What did you set your wifi to per the manual I linked you to?

I don't recommend Linksys or Belkin. Dlink and Netgear are good but all SOHO routers have issues.

The router isn't just the only component. So too are your wifi cards. Did you set the router to N only [since your ipconfig show a N card]?

Do so and lets see another speedtest.


----------



## jbebeau (Mar 10, 2014)

Suggestions centered around the QoS settings (off), setting to a specific channel, using only one band. ipV6 Off, Clone MAC address, and a couple of others... 

The manual didn't give much guidance, but I tried and was able to tweak up to 24 mbs, when limiting to 5gz n only... However, that is desktop only. Other devices (ipads) sitting in same spot as desktop never get as fast (usually 5mbs slower than desktop) - ran back to back tests on each device with consistant speed outcomes on each device...

Just for giggles, I bought a new router (linksys AC 1600) to test hardware faults or some weird user error I missed. I am not impressed, and in fact, using the automated setup or manually tweaking never got me to speeds as fast as I currently have, so I took that router back. It even had less manual settings than than my older, cheaper, seemingly lower grade router... 

I agree with you that the linksys products are not top shelf. I'm done with the time i have put into this, so, based on this experience, and IT recommendations from work, I'm getting an Asus or Netgear next week.

Thanks for your help, wish I had gotten the speed... Jim


----------

